# Predator calls



## JohnK (Jan 3, 2010)

Anybody have the foxpro spitfire and what do you think of it? Any other sub $200 calls that you prefer?


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 4, 2010)

2 problems with it that i can see and what i have been told. The single speaker and not enough sounds. Look at this guy he makes some that are really nice. Or are you looking for a wireless one? 
This site teaches you how to build one http://www.predatormastersforums.com/homemadeecaller.shtml

And this is the guy that builds them around us. 
http://www.alphawolfgamecalls.com/

Just some thoughts. Hope i helped you out some.


----------



## JohnK (Jan 4, 2010)

The alphawolf site is pretty cool and the calls look durable plus the guy is close. I never heard of them til last week though and it's hard to get a review.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 4, 2010)

Well go to you tube and look for him there are some pretty good vids he has put up. Also Raw Dog Calls on here recommended him to me because i am not wanting to spend a lot of money on a call right now but if i but it and it does me good in Feb down in Albany i will stay with this call.

There are some reviews on the forum just search . Anything else ask.


----------

